# Husqvarna YTH 150 - blowing fuse



## tdn7 (Jun 13, 2013)

I purchased a used Husqvarna YTH 150 from my neighbor when he moved 3 summers ago.

Couldn't get it started this spring, so I cleaned out the carburator and the fuel solenoid attached underneath the carb.

After that, got it started, but it died after running for 20-30 seconds. And couldn't get the starter going after that.

Finally isolated it to a blown fuse. It was a 15 AMP fuse, even though when I now look it up in the manual's wiring schematic, it's apparently supposed to be a 30 AMP fuse.

When I hard-wire the fuse connectors, it starts, but that wire gets pretty hot fairly quickly (15-20 seconds).

Question 1. Do I keep using a 15 AMP fuse, just like I have (unknowingly) been using for the past 2-3 summers? (even though the manual says 30 AMPS)

Question 2. Is there an easy way to test the fuel shut-off solenoid for a short that's causing the blown fuse / overheating wire?

Question 3. If it's not the solenoid, is there an easy way to test the wiring harnesses for a short?

Question 4. Any other possibilities that could be causing the fuse to blow?

Thanks in advance,
TDN


----------



## Rjm1225 (May 26, 2021)

tdn7 said:


> I purchased a used Husqvarna YTH 150 from my neighbor when he moved 3 summers ago.
> 
> Couldn't get it started this spring, so I cleaned out the carburator and the fuel solenoid attached underneath the carb.
> 
> ...


I’m having the same problem with my neighbors mower. Any resolution?


----------

